# Best 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 4th Symphonic Movements?



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

To you, what is the best 1st Movement, 2nd Movement, 3rd Movement and 4th Movement FROM SYMPHONIES ONLY?  ... You can choose each movement from any symphony in Classical music history. Also, you can only choose an actual _FIRST_ Movement (not a 2nd, 3rd etc) to represent your choice for your "best 1st Movement", and so on for the others.

It is perfectly okay to choose multiple movements from the _same_ symphony as well. Also feel free to add additional selections for each movement if you'd like, as well as for a "5th movement" (or beyond). I'd just prefer if you show all these additional selections as _separated_ (by 1 or more spaces in between) from the initial 4 movements. That way it is clearly established what your main 4-movement entry is.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

1: Andante comodo - Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 9 in D Major - 1st Movement (1910) 

2: Adagio – Largo – Adagio – Largo - Dmitri Shostakovich - Symphony No. 15 in A Major – 2nd Movement (1971) 

3: Lento - Alfred Schnittke - Symphony No. 8 - 3rd Movement (1994)

4: Recitative–Allegro ma non tanto: Freude, Tochter aus Elysium!–Prestissimo, Maestoso, Molto prestissimo: Seid umschlungen, Millionen! - Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 in D Minor - 4th Movement (1824)


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Just movements?

I'll give my top 5 for each

first movement:

*Mozart- Symphony No. 28
Haydn- Symphony No. 88
Mozart- Haffner Symphony
Stravinsky- Symphony in C
Berlioz- Symphonie Fantastique
*

Second movement: 
*Mahler- Symphony No. 5
Sibelius- Symphony No. 2
Ives- Symphony No. 3
Suk- Asrael Symphony
Shostakovich- Symphony No. 4*

Third movement:
*Sibelius- Symphony No. 2
Brahms- Symphony No. 4
Sibelius- Symphony No. 6
Liszt- Faust Symphony
Mozart- Symphony No. 25*

Fourth movement:

*Prokofiev- Symphony No. 7
Haydn- Surprise Symphony
Beethoven- Symphony No. 1
Nielsen- Symphony No. 4
Schumann- Rhenish symphony
*


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Just movements?
> 
> I'll give my top 5 for each
> 
> ...


Right on. So, overall, like this, right?

1: Mozart- Symphony No. 28
2: Mahler- Symphony No. 5
3: Sibelius- Symphony No. 2
4: Prokofiev- Symphony No. 7


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

First movement - Beethoven: Symphony No. 3
Second movement - Brahms: Symphony No. 4
Third movement - Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5
Fourth movement - Beethoven: Symphony No. 9

Am I allowed to do a fifth movement? If so, then my choice for that is Beethoven, Symphony No. 6, "Shepherd's Song."


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

For me
1. Beethoven Symphony no.5
2. Beethoven Symphony no.7
3. Mozart Symphony no.25
4. Beethoven Symphony no.9


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Bettina said:


> First movement - Beethoven: Symphony No. 3
> Second movement - Brahms: Symphony No. 4
> Third movement - Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5
> Fourth movement - Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
> ...


Thank you Bettina. Yeah, sure, anyone can add further movements (Messaien's Turangalila has 10!). I'd just prefer if they are separated (by 1 or more spaces in between) from the initial 4


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

First movement: Brahms Symphony 4
Second movement: Brahms Symphony 3
Third movement: Rachmaninoff Symphony 2
Fourth movement: Beethoven Symphony 9


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

All of these would make for some very interesting symphonies!


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm surprised Beethoven's "Funeral March" of his 3rd hasn't been selected for the 2nd movement yet, though I'm sure it will be. I almost picked it for mine, but Shostakovich's 15th was too hard to pass up.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

*I added the following to the OP:*

It is perfectly okay to choose multiple movements from the _same_ symphony as well. Also feel free to add additional selections for each movement if you'd like, as well as for a "5th movement" (or beyond). I'd just prefer if you show all these additional selections as _separated_ (by 1 or more spaces in between) from the initial 4 movements. That way it is clearly established what your main 4-movement entry is.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

1: Molto adagio - Allegro - Tempo primo - Ernst Toch - Symphony #3, op. 75 - 1st Movement (1955)
2: Lent, sans excès - Florent Schmitt - Symphony #2, op. 137 - 2nd Movement (1957)


AfterHours said:


> 3: Lento - Alfred Schnittke - Symphony No. 8 - 3rd Movement (1994)


4: Allegro passionato - Vagn Holmboe - Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 4th Movement (1951)

A beautiful symphony lasting just over 43 minutes - a masterpiece, I'd say.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Portamento said:


> 1: Molto adagio - Allegro - Tempo primo - Ernst Toch - Symphony #3, op. 75 - 1st Movement (1955)
> 2: Lent, sans excès - Florent Schmitt - Symphony #2, op. 137 - 2nd Movement (1957)
> 
> 4: Allegro passionato - Vagn Holmboe - Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 4th Movement (1951)
> ...


I agree. Even if probably none of our "symphonies" would truly work "schematically" (my own included), they'd still be fascinatingly shape-shifting and quite awe-inspiring musically.


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

Schubert: Symphony 9, Movement 1
Mahler: Symphony 8, Movement 2
Janacek: Sinfonietta, Movement 3
Shostakovich: Symphony 5, Movement 4

Mahler: Symphony 2, Movement 5
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde, Movement 6


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

AfterHours said:


> Right on. So, overall, like this, right?
> 
> 1: Mozart- Symphony No. 28
> 2: Mahler- Symphony No. 5
> ...


Oh, no, it wasn't in any order. If I had to pick my favorite...

1. Berlioz- Symphonie Fantastique
2. Sibelius- Symphony No. 2
3. Brahms- Symphony No. 4
4. Schumann- Rhenish Symphony


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

dillonp2020 said:


> For me
> 1. Beethoven Symphony no.5
> 2. Beethoven Symphony no.7
> *3. Mozart Symphony no.25*
> 4. Beethoven Symphony no.9


Glad other people appreciate one of my favorite Mozart 3rd movements (in symphonies). It's a delightful movement, barely lost to Brahms 4 (although it's in my top 5).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Best symphony movements:

Movement 1: Brahms Symphony No. 4

Movement 2: Brahms Symphony No. 4

Movement 3: Brahms Symphony No. 4

Movement 4: Brahms Symphony No. 4


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Not the best movements per se (I don't believe in that concept), but a War and Peace symphony:

1. Shostakovich Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 60 (Leningrad) - Mvmt I Allegretto
2. Górecki Symphony No. 3 (Symphony of Sorrowful Songs) - Mvmt II Lento e largo—Tranquillissimo
3. Bruckner Symphony No. 9 in D minor - Mvmt III Adagio. Langsam, feierlich
4. Mahler Symphony No. 4 in G major - Mvmt IV Sehr behaglich


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Oh, no, it wasn't in any order. If I had to pick my favorite...
> 
> 1. Berlioz- Symphonie Fantastique
> 2. Sibelius- Symphony No. 2
> ...


Ok great, thank you!


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> Not the best movements per se (I don't believe in that concept), but a War and Peace symphony:
> 
> 1. Shostakovich Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 60 (Leningrad) - Mvmt I Allegretto
> 2. Górecki Symphony No. 3 (Symphony of Sorrowful Songs) - Mvmt II Lento e largo-Tranquillissimo
> ...


*
*

Quite a gorgeous movement- can't beat the amazing Rhenish Symphony close for me but it is in my top 10 fourth movements.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

The only one I can confidently say is the 1st movement of Beethoven's Ninth.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

DiesIraeCX said:


> The only one I can confidently say is the 1st movement of Beethoven's Ninth.


I don't blame you! Lots of tough choices! Maybe too tough?

That movement was, I think, my 4th choice for my 1st movement selection (behind only Mahler's 9th, Schubert's 8th and Schubert's 9th)


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Best symphony movements:
> 
> Movement 1: Brahms Symphony No. 4
> 
> ...


You and I are on the same wave length.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

My favourite movements aren't limited to symphonies but concertos as well so here goes!

1st Double Concerto Brahms
2nd 7th Symphony Beethoven
3rd 3rd Symphony Brahms

But because a concerto doesn't have a fourth movement, I'm saying last movement because it has to be
Violin Concerto Tchaikovsky

Love the part when the cello plays and bursts into melody!!!


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Judith said:


> My favourite movements aren't limited to symphonies but concertos as well so here goes!
> 
> 1st Double Concerto Brahms
> 2nd 7th Symphony Beethoven
> ...


Great choices but really just looking for symphonic movements for this thread


----------



## Star (May 27, 2017)

A symphony is all of a piece. You can't separate movements like this


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Star said:


> A symphony is all of a piece. You can't separate movements like this


Yes, it is disallowed.

So anyway, do you have a list?

:lol:


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

1st: Beethoven 3
2nd: Beethoven 7
3rd: Bruckner 8
4th: Mozart 41


----------



## sjwright (Jun 9, 2017)

1st movement - Brahms #1
2nd movement - Mozart #40
3rd movement - Mahler #2
4th Movement - Beethoven #9


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

1st movement: Eroica

2nd movement: Brahms 4

3rd movement: Bruckner 4 (Hunt)

4th movement: Bruckner 8


----------



## Hurrian (Jan 16, 2017)

1. Beethoven Symphony #3
2. Mozart Symphony #40
3. Brahms Symphony #3
4. Schubert Symphony #9


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

1: Bruckner's 4th
2: Beethoven's 7th
3: Mahler 5th
4: Mahler 5th :tiphat:


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Just for fun.
First Movement
Mozart 38,40
Haydn 104
Beethoven 3,9
Schubert 8
Brahms 4
Bruckner 4,9
Mahler 9

Slow Movement
Haydn 94
Beethoven 3,9
Brahms 4
Bruckner 7,8
Mahler 6
Shostakovich 5

Scherzo/Minuet
Haydn 95
Beethoven 9
Schubert 9
Bruckner 7,9
Mahler 9

Finale
Mozart 41
Beethoven 6,7
Brahms 4
Schumann 4
Bruckner 5,8
Franck
Mahler 3,6


----------



## bigboy (May 26, 2017)

I enjoy how each post is its own "Franken-symphony", stitched together from the best parts of other symphonies. Has anyone else tried listening to one of these hybrids? Sometimes they work out pretty nicely, other times the results are unusual...

Edit: Just read AfterHours comment and realized they beat me to the punch!


----------

